

A Prototype Is Not an MVP - kaelswanson
http://svsg.co/prototype-is-not-mvp-know-what-youre-building/

======
khrob
A useful distinction to make, and one that I knew about, but definitely have
trouble keeping my prototypes prototypes - always end up adding MVP features
too evening and weekend projects!

